# Baliktad ang tsinelas mo



## yanna15

Hi can someone tell me how to say baliktad ang tsinelas mo in english. Thank you!


----------



## Hausmeister

You got your slippers the other way around.


----------



## DotterKat

You have your slippers on the wrong feet.


----------

